# Formal to Colloquial Past and Present Tense



## Jgon

I know that -요 is the suffix for making the verb in present or past tense formal.
마시다 - to drink, dictionary form

마시어요 - drinking (present tense, formal) (I'm not sure if 마시어요 or 마셔요, please correct)
If I am correct, converting from dictionary form to present tense is (dict. form), remove -다 and add 어요 (since 마시 ends in 시).

마시었어요 - drank (past tense, formal) (again, I'm not sure if 마시었어요 or 마셔었어요)
If I am correct, converting from dictionary form to past tense is (dict. form), remove -다 and add 었어요 (since 마시 ends in 시).

So my question is, does simply removing the -요 make the verb colloquial?
Would 마시어 and 마시었어 be acceptable?


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> So my question is, does simply removing the -요 make the verb colloquial?
> Would 마시어 and 마시었어 be acceptable?


 No, these two examples sound unfinished and uncompleted. 마시어 sounds like 마셔 (just drink), which can be misunderstood by elders, thinking that you are too rude.


----------



## Jgon

Kross said:


> No, these two examples sound unfinished and uncompleted.



How are they incomplete?
Let's say I'm talking to my friend who is not my senior, do I add something to make it complete?


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> How are they incomplete?
> Let's say I'm talking to my friend who is not my senior, do I add something to make it complete?


 After I read out 마시어 and 마시었어 a couple of times and with the help of a Google' result on the explanation of 마시다, now I am following you and what you tried to say. 마시어 and 마시었어 are grammatically correct. (I feel sorry for the confusion.) But I am sure that we say 마셔 and 마셨어 to friends of our age more often rather than 마시어 and 마시었어.

source: http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/Annexe:Conjugaison_en_coréen/마시다


----------

